# Just got my Springfield back



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

*Yep, the hillbillies finally sent me my new Springfield back from refinishing. Pics below.*

*BEFORE*










*AFTER*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Who did the refinishing?

Tripp Research screwed up my 1911 so much that I finally just got rid of it. I should have been satisfied w/ it and not even tried to get it refinished. I'll never even attempt that if I get another 1911 one day.

But, that looks nice. Good job. Any issues w/ it?


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

*Rebel Refinishing in Wildwood, Florida http://www.rebelgunrefinishing.com/ did the job. Took about 4 weeks from start to finish. I had my doubts about them, but they came through. They even oiled the gun before reassembling it. My buddy also dropped his off and he is very happy with the results.

On a side note, anyone know a source for good Colt Mustang-size grips? My buddy has a Para Ordnance Warthog and I believe that the grips are identical in size to a Colt Mustang .380 and he wants new ones. The frame is matte black and the slide and controls are hard chromed like mine. The bright aluminum grips made by alumagrip would be perfect, but unfortunately they don't carry that size and say they have no plans to.*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have seen various wooden grips for the Mustang and Pony in the past, when I had been searching for Beretta and 1911 grips. I don't remember where I saw them, however. I think I was just googling "1911 gun grips" or something similar, and I was just browsing all of the sights that came up.

The gun came out very well. I have not heard of that place before.

I had Springfield hard chrome a 1911 in 1998, and it took 6 months to get it back because the custom shop was so backed up w/ work. They outsourced the hard chroming too, so they didn't actually do it themselves. It came back w/ a flaw on the front strap, but after waiting 6 months, I just put a set of wraparound Hogue grips on to cover it, and it was good enough.

So, I don't have good luck w/ 1911's being hard chromed.


----------



## maverick9614 (May 6, 2006)

For your grips:
http://www.m1911.org

Best source for anything 1911 in my opinion.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, your images are no longer coming up.


----------

